# How to kill Pedro Kantor?



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

There are a number of players at my GW who have suddenly decided to add a 400+ points unit of Pedro Kantor + Assualt terminators into their army and I am having serious difficulty with them. 
The 2+ save and 3+ invulnurable is a real bitch, so they can pretty much walk through my Sisters/guard army.
I am looking at sticking a callidus assasin into my army but i'm not really sure whether they're worth the points cost.
How do you deal with this and other units like it, sisters or not.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Arbite said:


> There are a number of players at my GW who have suddenly decided to add a 400+ points unit of Pedro Kantor + Assualt terminators into their army and I am having serious difficulty with them.
> The 2+ save and 3+ invulnurable is a real bitch, so they can pretty much walk through my Sisters/guard army.
> I am looking at sticking a callidus assasin into my army but i'm not really sure whether they're worth the points cost.
> How do you deal with this and other units like it, sisters or not.


A good way to deal with very powerful assault units like this is to throw in cheap sacrificial units to slow them down. 

When you are shooting at them go for masses of fire (heavy bolters and flamers come to mind) rather then armour ignoring stuff because of the invulnerable save. 

That may seem odd to shoot them with stuff that allows the armour save but enough wounds and he will start to fail his saves.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Massed firepower: its not really worth going for the AP2 weaponry against assault termies using storm shields but if you make them take enough armour saves then they'll start to fail some.
Im used to using my nids to do this and they are quite possibly the best at it (lots of high AP, reroll to wound weaponry) and have the added advantage of lots of pinning weapons but other armies (especially guard) should have no problems, just get first rank fire off on several units and drown his evil unit in lasgun fire.
Sisters have it a little worse off but that rending shot power should help them out a little (while its not worth firing AP2 weaponry at the termies upgrading some normal weapons to ignore the 2+ save is a great plan).


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

weight of fire is the way to go, sooner or later the 1's will appear


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

You could go with a nice big tarpit to shove down his throat like a large infantry platoon all mobbed together with a commissar. Give them meltaguns and melta bombs to go after pedro's land raider if he takes one. If they meet the termies in the open first rank fire second rank fire produces 131 shots w/in 12" (with 5 infantry squads with meltas and a commissar) producing 4.2 dead termies on average, and once in melee the massive mob should be able to drag down some more or at the very least take forever to kill.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

honestly? a big weighty unit to tarpit them with, that also has a powerfist in it. the idea here of this thread was to kill pedro correct? well in CC if independent characters count as a seperate unit for the purposes of combat, but you can devide your attacks to solely hit pedro, mass him under tons of hits and he'll go away easily enough. as for the terminators? tar pit? with mass fire power?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Remenber because he is an IC, you have to be in base to base to hit him though, so you can't really mass attacks against him. And even if I'm wrong and you still get the 2' rule then you won't fit your whole squad into attacking just him. Simply doesn't work that way. Just pummel the squad with as many hits as possible and you will eventually kill it.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

well i forgot if your army can get a str 8 power fist but thats a nice way to deal with him (since those thunderhammers wont kill you till I1)


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Played against 2 people with him today, won the second, just lost the first.
Managed to tie him up with a unit of guard and a commisar in the first game, but he ended up holding more objectives. 
Second game, shot the *&^% out of him, then used a squad of repentia to finish him and his retinue off. Luckily my oppponent had put all his eggs in that basket and i managed to win the game.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Well there's a few options you can go with, most of them already mentioned.

1. Avoid them, Assault terminators have no guns, and Pedro has a 4 shot bolter, they really pose little to no threat at range. Go for high-priority targets first, and take on the Terminators when they become the top threat.

2. Weight of fire, blast the hell out of them with tons of conventional weaponry. If Pedro ends up surviving with most of his wounds you can always launch a missile at him to go for instant-death.

3. Tarpit them, throw them into combat with a cheap unit that will hold them there forever, thunder hammers don't throw many attacks (and if you have an invulnerable save that's a huge plus.)


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

well as people here have already said, either avoid him and his group of Termies, or just shoot him into the stone age.
though thats not the way i would do it. i would try for a orbital bombardment or assault him with my own assault terminators and Emperors champ. but seeing as you have a Sister/guard army, i really have no idea what units the sisters have avalable.
good luck against Pedro kantor.


----------



## ModoX (Oct 20, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Remenber because he is an IC, you have to be in base to base to hit him though, so you can't really mass attacks against him.


This is true, but remember that when reacting to an assault or making pile-in moves, ICs have to move before the unit they joined, they can't hide behind the unit (BRB 49). It is possible then to get to him in assault, and if you can get a power weapon on him then all the better. I play Crimson Fists and run Pedro and it is a concern. Though of course if your opponents are running him with Assault Termies it's going to have to be a tough assault unit that you commit to killing him, it may work out better to follow the advice to tarpit the squad.


----------

